

An Atlas of Consonance (2007) - goodmachine
http://normsohl.com/mt/maptone.html

======
subnaught
If you enjoyed this article, you should read "Relating Tuning and Timbre"
([http://sethares.engr.wisc.edu/consemi.html](http://sethares.engr.wisc.edu/consemi.html)),
which generalizes these ideas to tones with nonharmonic partials. I think it
also does a slightly better job at explaining the underlying ideas clearly.

